# Decisions badge or no badge



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi All, I've been toying over the idea of de-badging. I'm in 2 minds, what are your opinions???

I'm swaying towards de-badging personally.



or


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

De badge for me, much neater.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It looks better with just the audi but i'd remove the lot it'll look much cleaner.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Think of all the crud and dis-colourization around the badges and that should make up your mind, far easier to keep polished with no badges


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lose the badges but keep the rings.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> Lose the badges but keep the rings.


+ 1 cleaner look is better


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ +2 :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

ZAFBLOKE said:


> Think of all the crud and dis-colourization around the badges and that should make up your mind, far easier to keep polished with no badges


I was thinking that too!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Definitely de badge but leave the rings. 
Gonz.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Car looks awesome, oh and debadge!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Spray paint over the badge.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Get rid of the badges :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Keep the badges.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Keep the badges:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

That said ...you have debadged the bins:lol:


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Keep the badges. It looks bare without them, and also would give the impression that the car has been rear-ended and a cheapo repair done. Just my opinion though.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Keep them looks less chav


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

one thing that i was considering, most B8 A4's look the same ... if I de-badge not many people will know it's petrol. But then do I care? hmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Keep them. 

Take them off and people will just assume you're trying to hide that it's the base model.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Harry_p said:


> Keep them.
> 
> Take them off and people will just assume you're trying to hide that it's the base model.


Good point!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

warren said:


> That said ...you have debadged the bins:lol:


I wonder what model are the bins? base spec I think


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Harry_p said:


> Keep them.
> 
> Take them off and people will just assume you're trying to hide that it's the base model.


But then again those who don't know any better will assume it's a high end model.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> Lose the badges but keep the rings.


This :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Loose the lot 

Just taken the rings off my new A1 and looks loads better, certainly easier to polish the boot lid now too haha

Plus who cares if others think it high or low spec. Its your car, you know what spec it is.

Never do mods based on what you think others will think, roll with what you feel and forget others opinions to some extent.

Never going to have everyone agree on what you do to your car, and that's all part of modding 

Be boring if everyone thought it was great


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I wonder what model are the bins? base spec I think


They were an after thought, so used a razor blade instead of hair dryer/tardis :buffer:



Soul boy 68 said:


> But then again those who don't know any better will assume it's a high end model.


another good point!

It's going to get a clean on Wednesday evening so will probably make the decision then, i think they're coming off. If i change my mind I can always get some new ones!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Keep the badges


----------



## Ah Yis! (Mar 5, 2015)

De badge yis ..


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> But then again those who don't know any better will assume it's a high end model.


I do not think the majority of public take any notice and the ones that do are car savvy and will know the model anyway, so indeed very much personal choice.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Loose the badges


----------



## Duggy72 (May 11, 2015)

I debadged my S4. I personally prefer it, I dont mind if anyone thinks its a base model or not.

If you prefer the look then do it.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Badges off and itll look just like an EXEO. Improvement all round


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Duggy72 said:


> I debadged my S4. I personally prefer it, I dont mind if anyone thinks its a base model or not.
> 
> If you prefer the look then do it.


I think those quad pipes suggest it isn't the base model


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Duggy72 said:


> I debadged my S4. I personally prefer it, I dont mind if anyone thinks its a base model or not.
> 
> If you prefer the look then do it.





isctony said:


> I think those quad pipes suggest it isn't the base model


Exactly my thoughts lol!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i've never liked the debadging lark, it always makes the car looks bare. i can kind of understand debadging a pauper spec model or a bmw 318i, but thats a really nice model you have there, looks fantastic as it is.

i always think of classic cars or desirable models like an e30 m3, escort cosworth, volvo t5r etc etc, they would look crap without a badge, and probably be worth less.

although debadging is much better than sticking an m3 badge on a 320d :lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Debadge, looks miles better to me.

Sutty


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

I prefer just the rings, looks cleaner / less cluttered


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys! There is some good points i'd not thought of. 

It will be getting a wash later so I think after that it will be crunch time!

..... Maybe I'll change the A4 for S4 lol :lol:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Why not lose the engine identification badge and just keep the A4?

I've done a similar thing on my A3


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Needs a dewiper Marc


----------



## Duggy72 (May 11, 2015)

So what was the final verdict?


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I washed it yesterday but decided against it yesterday, I've just started machine polishing a panel at a time so when I come to the boot I think that's when the final decision will be made, there were some great opinions on this thread and some things I'd not thought of to be honest.


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

De badge and black rings for me, I get my Daytona grey black edition A4 around the end of July and I've specced it de-badged, I am now on the look out for back rings


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Mine before and after*

BEFORE



AFTER



I was going to put rings back in Black but couldnt get as A7 has a concaved badge and didnt want to paint so all off now

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks cleaner debadged, although then everyone will just assume it's a TDi rather than TFSi, choice is yours.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

De badge, looks much smarter!


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

e badge for me:thumb:


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Chino said:


> Looks cleaner debadged, although then everyone will just assume it's a TDi rather than TFSi, choice is yours.


That's why I wish it had split twin exhausts ... And my main arguement for keeping the badges.


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

5kinner said:


> That's why I wish it had split twin exhausts ... And my main arguement for keeping the badges.


Maybe gives an excuse for a slightly louder exhaust at some point, so people can hear it's not a diesel


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Can I vote for 'what floats yer boat' ?

Seriously, I don't think either picture on the first page looks bad. 

I was gonna be looking in to debadging my TT (the Tfsi part) when I bought it, but since then I've grown to 'accept/like' it. I don't mind either look to be fair.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

i don't think it suits every car but I think the de-badge works well on yours.


----------



## IrishUK-R32 (Nov 28, 2013)

i removed mine on the rear and polished it all up and looked well, but after a few months it went back on.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

No badge! 

I think you should take the Audi badge off too :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Less = more


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Remove or just put an sline badge there


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

100% debadge....! :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Difficult..... love a bit of badge....


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

So I took the plunge last night





Really happy how it came out, took 2 passes with DA to remove the shadow of where it was.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looking great mate. Was wondering the other day what you had gone with.

I would have removed rings too, but I do understand the arguments for and against it as a lot of people say the back of my a1 looks odd without anything


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

it certainly would make polishing a lot easier lol! But i'm happy with it .... for now


----------

